# Voting Time, March 2015 Pic of the Month



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,32537.0.html

Little Elvis must have chewed up harrigab's computer, so I'll get the poll up and running. As usual, one vote and no voting for yourself. Good luck!


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

Lots of great pics this month... guess everyone is finally thawing out


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

bump


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

einspänner said:


> http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,32537.0.html
> 
> Little Elvis must have chewed up harrigab's computer, so I'll get the poll up and running. As usual, one vote and no voting for yourself. Good luck!


thanks einspanner, been away for 5 days with no internet access, meant to do poll before our trip but forgot..oops!, pics of trip to follow


----------



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

Im voting for sniper John as his rosett is from the weimaraner club ;D


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

We need a tie breaker!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

still 2 days to go,,,,it's gonna be close


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Wow, this is very close this month. Lots of great pics.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Congratulations to sillybluecreature and Eddiemoto for winning in a very close round!


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

I think I really like this. It show the two sides of the Vizsla.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Eddiemoto said:


> I think I really like this. It show the two sides of the Vizsla.


That was my thought too. Regal/poised vs. goofy/insane.


----------

